# Exporting the family dog to NZ



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a company to export our family Labrador to NZ. Just looking for prices and a rough estimate of how long the process takes with all the blood tests etc. Any personal recommendations greatly received.


----------



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

Have got a couple of quotes but always useful getting info. from someone who's actually done it! Thanks for your idea.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

sabey said:


> Have got a couple of quotes but always useful getting info. from someone who's actually done it! Thanks for your idea.


My dog is coming in next few weeks to us in Australia, we have used DKC (Dubai Kennel and Cattery) their website is dkc.ae.


----------



## Patrick D (Jul 3, 2014)

sabey said:


> Can anyone recommend a company to export our family Labrador to NZ. Just looking for prices and a rough estimate of how long the process takes with all the blood tests etc. Any personal recommendations greatly received.


Hello we are I migrating from Canada in 2 years. You might want to speak to my wife who is a Vet here in Canada. She is quite familiar with the process and your pet safety. 
Patrick


----------

